# Asus UX51VZ SSD Tausch möglich?



## Nickless (11. Februar 2013)

*Asus UX51VZ SSD Tausch möglich?*

Eigentlich steht im Titel ja schon alles relevante. 

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten dieses Notebook gegönnt und bin auch zu 95% zufrieden...ich habe mir allerdings aus Kostengründen die Version mit 2x 128GB SSD ausgesucht, dachte mir den Rest mach ich mit externen...soweit geht das auch alles es fehlt momentan an nichts...

aber der nächste Steamsale kommt bestimmt 

darum meine Frage...soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich ssd und hdd darin zu betreiben ist wohl im bios gesperrt wegen Raid 0...bedeutet das gleich daß ich auch keine größeren ssd's einbauen kann?

Bin mal gespannt ob das jemand weiß


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (11. Februar 2013)

Ich kenne mich da eigentlich nicht aus, aber warum sollte es nicht gehen? Die Schnittstelle ist doch da 

Warte aber lieber noch auf die Meinung von anderen Usern


----------



## energy85 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Asus UX51VZ SSD Tausch möglich?*

Hallo,
Schau dir mal den Test an:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Asus-Zenbook-UX51VZ-U500VZ-Notebook.84091.0.html

Laut denen kann man sie nicht wechseln, schaut aber aus wie bei dem Asus Zenbook Prime, da konnte/kann man die SSD durch eine Msata SSD tauschen


----------



## baeckus (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Asus UX51VZ SSD Tausch möglich?*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir die Passage in dem Test durchgelesen - hast du das vor dem Kauf nicht gemacht?
Das ist ja ein absoluter "Treppenwitz der Technik", wenn es denn wirklich so ist - sei mir nicht böse, aber wer kauft denn sowas?
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Nickless (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Asus UX51VZ SSD Tausch möglich?*

also ich kauf sowas schon 

wie gesagt unzufrieden bin ich nicht ich möchte nur alles mögliche im Auge behalten.

Danke für den testlink eigentlich schade daß da so ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.


----------

